

Tim Bray - Official Android Blogger - maciejgryka
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2010/04/more-blogginess.html

======
wingo
Puffy. I like Tim's writing, but only when he has something to say. Recent
submissions of his to HN have not fallen into this category.

~~~
hga
Ummm, doesn't he have something to say in this one, e.g. he's the new editor
of the blog? And the usual things that go with such an announcement (what it
is, where it's been and where it's going)?

~~~
wingo
It might be just me, but a veteran blogger blogging about blogging on a new
blog just doesn't tip the news-o-meter for me.

~~~
hga
It does for me solely because he's the official Android blog editor. The
official and Android parts of that are perhaps somewhat interesting to the
extent you find the Android project interesting.

Maybe not very interesting, and as news it's indeed fairly mundane; perhaps
only the ending where it talks about the first upcoming article is news of a
sort.

------
ableal
_I offered this opinion internally, loudly and repeatedly, and Android
management surprised me by coming back with “OK, it’s your problem now.”_

If you haven't seen this tactic before, it's worth keeping in mind (from
either side ;-)

